# rapha sizing v. other brands



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

ok. say what you will about rapha bit i am in love with their belgium national jersey, and i'm going to order one. just curious as to anybody who has personal experience with their products if you could give me an estimate on the fit. i know this is a form fitting jersey, but not a very tight one. i also know they have a sizing chart but first hand accounts are always good. in almost every jersey i have a wear a medium (louis garneau, pearl izumi, addidas) very comfortably. the only large i have is my assos federation jersey, which fits well in size large, though it is a tad long in the sleeves for my taste. i'm not terribly big, 5'11 and 157 or so, but i have a decently sized chest (heh, dunno how to put that, i'm not bird chested i guess i should say).


----------



## temoore (Mar 9, 2004)

I am 5-10.5, 168lbs, 40 inch chest and typically wear Assos in large. I have a Rapha jersey in large as well. It is appropriately snug (like a jersey should be). It does not feel quite as snug as the Assos. Very nice stuff.


----------



## jlwdm (Nov 7, 2009)

I wear a Large in Rapha and XL in Assos.

Jeff


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

yeah i'm thinking medium might be right. temoore, if you were say 10lbs lighter and had a slightly smaller chest measurement, do you think you'd be a rapha medium?


----------



## shoegazer (Nov 2, 2007)

medium would be the right choice for you


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

I'm 5'8" and currently fat (155-160 pounds). I wear Rapha in size Med. A med. Assos is too tight. A medium Rapha should be right for the OP.


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

medium it is! thanks guys


----------



## jackblack (Feb 1, 2007)

5'9" 150 lbs. I tried both the medium and small. The small worked best for me. Medium sounds like the correct choice. I have the same jersey and really enjoy it. Have worn it up to 95 degrees here in Georgia with no issue. Only problem is I want more.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

I have 3 different Rapha jerseys and they all fit different. I am 5'10" 170lbs with a 37" chest.

The Lightweight is the slimmest. Medium fits perfect
The Country/Club is a little bigger. Medium fits but I'd like to try a small
The Classic jersey is bigger. Medium fits, but I will get a small next time.


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

tindrum said:


> ok. say what you will about rapha bit i am in love with their belgium national jersey, and i'm going to order one. just curious as to anybody who has personal experience with their products if you could give me an estimate on the fit. i know this is a form fitting jersey, but not a very tight one. i also know they have a sizing chart but first hand accounts are always good. in almost every jersey i have a wear a medium (louis garneau, pearl izumi, addidas) very comfortably. the only large i have is my assos federation jersey, which fits well in size large, though it is a tad long in the sleeves for my taste. i'm not terribly big, 5'11 and 157 or so, but i have a decently sized chest (heh, dunno how to put that, i'm not bird chested i guess i should say).


Envious...Rapha's jersey's are sooo nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## jackblack (Feb 1, 2007)

What are your opinions of the different jersey's? I have been considering a Lightweight, but would like to know the difference first hand. I have a Country.



bwhite_4 said:


> I have 3 different Rapha jerseys and they all fit different. I am 5'10" 170lbs with a 37" chest.
> 
> The Lightweight is the slimmest. Medium fits perfect
> The Country/Club is a little bigger. Medium fits but I'd like to try a small
> The Classic jersey is bigger. Medium fits, but I will get a small next time.


----------



## slimjw (Jul 30, 2008)

I have a black Lightweight jersey and a country jersey. They are both great. I have worn the black lightweight in mid 90's temps and even with the black color it feels cool. Or, rather, I don't find myself wishing I had a white jersey because of the heat absorption factor from the dark color.

I would agree with the above comment that the lightweight fits a little slimmer, but it isn't dramatic. If you wear a medium in the club/country jersey, same size will fit in the lightweight. 

I think chest size, trunk length and overall torso "girth" are more important considerations than overall height when sizing Rapha stuff. I am 6 feet 170, but have a narrow chest (37-39, depending on weight) and a medium works for me. Though, I did buy a winter jersey in medium and it is very snug and not long enough in the arms. If I were buying that again I'd buy a large.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

jackblack said:


> What are your opinions of the different jersey's? I have been considering a Lightweight, but would like to know the difference first hand. I have a Country.


I really like all of them. I've worn them all in 95 degree weather with way too much humidity and they are all good. The only grip with the (older) country jersey is it lacks a full zip but the new ones have it. If anything, my only complaint is the white stains and I'm pretty good at getting dirty when I ride. 

It all depends on what you like. The classic and new country jerseys are identical in function, I think. The lightweight is a bit lighter material and cut closer. If I bought another one now, I'd probably pick another club jersey (that's just what I'm into at the moment).


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Older thread but also trying to find out some sizing info.

I wear a medium or a Euro 4 in most jerseys. I own ones from Santini, LG, PI, Performance, etc. (I do need a large in Castelli, but only have a jacket from them)

5'8", 145 pounds, 38" chest.

This puts me right on the line for Assos stuff between Med/Large. I figure I'll just go for the medium, since I wear M in most, including their bibs.

Anyone have any input?

Thanks.


----------



## jackblack (Feb 1, 2007)

nayr497 said:


> Older thread but also trying to find out some sizing info.
> 
> I wear a medium or a Euro 4 in most jerseys. I own ones from Santini, LG, PI, Performance, etc. (I do need a large in Castelli, but only have a jacket from them)
> 
> ...


I am almost the same size as you at 5'9" 146 lbs. I tried both the small and medium and went with the small in their short sleeve jersey. It fits snug, but that is how i like it. I did opt for the medium in the long sleeve for some reason. I have been pleased with both choices.


----------

